#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Engineering Spreadsheets & Presentations >  >  >  Liquid petroleum ICDA

## Arielnmdq

Does anyone have any spreadsheet to perform calculations included in NACE SP0208 (Liquid Petroleum Internal Corrosion Direct Assessment)?


Thanks in advance!!See More: Liquid petroleum ICDA

----------

